# NEC 408.4(B) Source of Supply Label Acceptable to You



## jar546 (Aug 25, 2019)

With the 2017, there has been added language to the NEC in 408.4(B) that reads as follows?

_*(B) Source of Supply.* All switchboards, switchgear, and panelboards
supplied by a feeder(s) in other than one- or two-family
dwellings shall be permanently marked to indicate each device
or equipment where the power originates. The label shall be
permanently affixed, of sufficient durability to withstand the
environment involved, and not handwritten._

So the question is, what would you allow that meets the code?
1) Is a P-Touch label indoors acceptable to you?
2) Is a P-Touch label outdoors acceptable to you?
3) Would you require engraved plates?
4) How would you verify that the label was made for exterior use?


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 26, 2019)

NO - NO - YES-YES


----------



## e hilton (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes
Yes, if it is not exposed to weather or sunlight
Yes, the cover of the panel needs an engraved plate with text like “Panel A-1”.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 6, 2019)

Sorry, I disagree - the P touch or any other label is using adhesive to stick to a painted finished surface. Down here in the sunny south - two things happen - humidity and heat - Electrical closets are notorious for not being conditioned and usually have a condensate drain hub or some other plumbing fixture which allows humidity to build up and the P touch label lands in the drain which causes the piping to clog and a plumber has to roto rooter the drain hub out.



End of true story.


----------

